# Old Black Roasted Grain



## rclemmett (12/9/08)

I was going through my freezer the other day and found a bag of cracked black roasted grain, about two years old and stored in a tin. Would it still be any good? What happens to grain in this sort of situation?


----------



## Pennywise (12/9/08)

Rob2 said:


> What happens to grain in this sort of situation?



It gets chucked on the veggie patch


----------



## SJW (12/9/08)

If you needed some I am sure it would be fine for a colour adjustment but depending on how much there was I would just dump it. $1 or $2 worth of black or roast who cares.


----------



## rclemmett (12/9/08)

> I am sure it would be fine for a colour adjustment



Thats sort of what I was angling at, say I wanted to use it to darken a brew but not add any flavour....... Or is that a bad idea?

PS How do you use the quote thingy?


----------



## Stuster (12/9/08)

Rob2 said:


> PS How do you use the quote thingy?



Just click Reply (or Quote) at the bottom of the person's post.

I think I'm really with SJW and Homebrewer. Since it's cracked and that old I'd be inclined to chuck it out. If you really want to use it, give it a taste. You don't want it to be mouldy tasting but it might be hard to tell through the acrid black malt taste.


----------



## rclemmett (12/9/08)

Hmmmmm. I think it might be best to throw it out, I really don't want to stuff beer.

Cheers


----------

